# Hussar The End RTA



## Rob Fisher

Hussar is about to release their new RTA! NOt cheap by any means but oh so beautiful! Hope it vapes as good as it looks! I have one reserved for pick up in Stuttgart!

THE END Atomizer
1x THE END Atomizer Shell made in 316 SS in Satin 1 out of 140 pieces made.
1x Dual Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)
1x Single Coil Base (Satin) (Gold Plated Positive Post)
1x Pre-Installed Handmade Coils by CHF (Coil Head Family) made in Hussar Vapes Offices
1x Bag of spares (including replacement Silicone O-rings, Viton O-rings and Rubber O-rings sets.)

Certificate of Authenticity
Wooden Handmade Box by Custom Wood
Price Point: 260 EUR

Handmade Coils Included
Fused Clapton 2*28ga(0.3mm) kanthal d + 40ga Ni80 
Dual set id 2mm 6 wraps ~0.32ohm
Single id 2.5mm 5 wraps ~0.5ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

wow !

I love the look !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

It does look good, looking forward to hearing what @Rob Fisher thinks of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher 
Am looking forward to hearing your impressions
The last Hussar tank came and went, i didnt get one but wasnt there a problem with it if i recall?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher
> Am looking forward to hearing your impressions
> The last Hussar tank came and went, i didnt get one but wasnt there a problem with it if i recall?



No there wasn't a problem... I in fact still have 3 of them... only issue for me is that draw is a little too tight for my style.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks very interesting @Rob Fisher
Tell us more!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks very interesting @Rob Fisher
> Tell us more!



Very similar to previous Hussar RTA's but increased airflow which I like... but I bought it for it's looks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> Very similar to previous Hussar RTA's but increased airflow which I like... but I bought it for it's looks!



it's a beaut !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

@Rob Fisher , out of all your new atties this one is the best looker, beautiful dose not come close.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> @Rob Fisher , out of all your new atties this one is the best looker, beautiful dose not come close.



Agree @RayDeny but unfortunately, it's the most expensive by far and not the best... Top 3 or Top 5... Skyline and Dvarw beat it for flavour and airflow.


----------



## RayDeny

That’s a pitty @Rob Fisher , been meaning to add a Hussar RTA to my collection.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> That’s a pitty @Rob Fisher , been meaning to add a Hussar RTA to my collection.



@RayDeny it's still a fantastic RTA... and one of the most beautiful around... but the Dvarw and Skyline are better for flavour.


----------

